# Bear problems in South Central Ontario ?



## JohnBG (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello, my name is John, and hope my post is in the correct place. If you are having problems with bears raiding your hives
in South-Central Ontario, I would like to help, at no cost to you. I am a bear hunter (archery or shotgun) and will use my own tag
to help you eliminate a problem bear as long as it is during the legal season in your WMU. I am an ethical hunter, and a member of the Ontario Feceration of Anglers and Hunters and carry 3 million dollars in liability insurance, as well as a member of the National Rifle Association and the National Wild Turkey Federation (Canada). If you are located anywhere south of Washago, West of Lindsay or Coboconk, please pm me and we can discuss further. I will also be willing to share my harvest with the landowner. Thank you


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! I wish bear tasted better! I am presently constructing a fence to try and keep bears out of my bee yard. They are a real nuisance here complicated by someone within a half mile of me that feeds them so they are ALWAYS here. A deer or a wild hog almost jumps out of the freezer into a pot but a bear just seems to hide on the bottom shelf! lol We have a two week season here - one week of still hunting and then one with dogs. I actually do hope to eliminate a couple of my problems this October. I have two grown sons to help. That's three tags!


----------



## JohnBG (Mar 13, 2012)

Lazer128, thanks for your response. If bear meat is prepared and cooked properly, there is nothing better. It is extremly import to get all the
fat and silverskin off the meat at the time of butchering, and the meat must be cooked to "well done". Good luck in your endeavours in dealing with your problem bears. They can totally destroy a number of hives in very short order.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

You a beekeeper John?? How many colonies??


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

Leave the bears alone! They are intelligent beautiful animals. Bear proof your hives (electric fence, Platforms etc ) but don't kill the bears for doing what comes natural Have respect for fellow predators!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!
Please post some photos when you get one!

European mounts look cool!

www.legacyskull.com


----------



## JohnBG (Mar 13, 2012)

Sundance ......No I'm not a beekeeper but do find it very interesting. I have a cousin who, some years ago kept bees in York, Ontario and I would often help him with the extraction process, as well as cut the honeycombs out of the frames and section them for sale in foil trays. I learned a whole new respect for honeybees and the jobs of the beekeepers.


----------



## JohnBG (Mar 13, 2012)

Mbeck ...Will do. Thank you


Mbeck said:


> Welcome!
> Please post some photos when you get one!
> 
> European mounts look cool!
> ...


----------



## JohnBG (Mar 13, 2012)

jimsteelejr ... you are so correct when you say they are intelligent and beautiful animals, and I couldn't agree more. Infact, they are so intelligent they are able to breach most fences, and can easily climb most platforms. They frequently knock down electric fences to get to the hives, and can actually jump a 4 foot fence causing tremendous damage to hives. A legally harvested bear not only helps a beekeeper reduce/eliminate damage costs to his property, but can provide delicious meat for the family table. w u


jimsteelejr said:


> Leave the bears alone! They are intelligent beautiful animals. Bear proof your hives (electric fence, Platforms etc ) but don't kill the bears for doing what comes natural Have respect for fellow predators!


----------

